# Unbelievable!! You've Just Got to See This!



## Mobius Rex (Jan 17, 2006)

Turn up the volume and watch closely: http://www.princeton.edu/~ccaro/mist_or_ghost.html


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm speechless. Geez, that's wierd.


----------



## fryke (Jan 17, 2006)

ouch... Gosh! I've almost shrieked here on my side of the screen...


----------



## boyfarrell (Jan 17, 2006)

No funny! I also s**t my self to death.


----------



## fryke (Jan 17, 2006)

well, i _do_ find it funny. but it _does_ kill hearts, i guess.


----------



## fryke (Jan 17, 2006)

do you guys read what the ad says, btw.?  ... it's some kind of caffeine drink. says: "You've never been this awake." - "Coffee in high dosage." or something like that.


----------



## boyfarrell (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah it was very funny (now that my heart is back to normal) :0I


----------



## Snaffle (Jan 17, 2006)

lol Very old. But funny to the least.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

did that commercial actually air? because, although funny once or twice, imagine how annoying that scream would become during every commercial break!

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to change my underwear...


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 18, 2006)

Aie! Guys! Want to kill me??? I have a weak heart! 

OK, I even jump from my seat when I watch that scene in the Fellowship of the Ring, when Bilbo tries to get the ring from Frodo, so...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2006)

well, thanks for the attention I got on work. This is the last time I fell for such stuff. Yeah, now let me change my pants.


----------



## powermac (Jan 18, 2006)

Lost about 10 minutes of my life.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 18, 2006)

hahahahahahaha - I was drinking coffee while seeing the ad....almost spilled it all over my AluBook


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 18, 2006)

ROFL!  I had seen something similar to this.  You had to look at a picture and wait for a ghostly image to appear, and a few seconds into it you would see a face with no eyes (only the sockets), obviously drawn but still, along with a shriek the likes of this one.  At my last job, a coworker had sent it to the staff as a practical joke and people would be scared off of their seats, _literally!!_  For the record, I wasn't the coworker. 

I had turned down the volume as far as possible so that I could barely hear it, and it still scared the crud out of me (not literally thank goodness).   This one is freakier in my opinion compared to the one I had seen.  In the other one, the face wasn't as scary as this one!


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 18, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> ROFL!  I had seen something similar to this.  You had to look at a picture and wait for a ghostly image to appear, and a few seconds into it you would see a face with no eyes (only the sockets), obviously drawn but still, along with a shriek the likes of this one.  At my last job, a coworker had sent it to the staff as a practical joke and people would be scared off of their seats, _literally!!_  For the record, I wasn't the coworker.
> 
> I had turned down the volume as far as possible so that I could barely hear it, and it still scared the crud out of me (not literally thank goodness).   This one is freakier in my opinion compared to the one I had seen.  In the other one, the face wasn't as scary as this one!


 yep yep yep. I've fallen for the "Look REALLLLLLLY hard... BOO!" things way too many times, so i ended up putting another window over it but it still kinda freaked me out.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I know most of you have seen the Farting Preacher.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 18, 2006)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Well I know most of you have seen the Farting Preacher.




I thought it was hilarious when I first saw it, but a couple I know was quite shocked and didn't think it was too funny.  I found out why that was the case later.  Apparently, the wife used to go to his church when she was younger with her parents and she says that he was a wonderful person and did a lot to help his congregation.  She was quite shocked to see that someone would do something like this, and i was quite shocked that she even knew this pastor!

As you can imagine, the fart sounds were dubbed in and it seems to fit well.  However, he truly believes that God is talking to him directly at those very moments so he stops his sermon and just starts to praise God.  I won't go into the details of it as I don't really want to start a debate on this whole topic.  While I am skeptical of some pastors that claim such things (especially televangelists that claim to do healings by touching you), you have to consider that such things might be possible.  Heck there are people that have some strange experiences and abilities (some not even related to Christian belief), so why not?  I myself am a Christian and have to wonder about that, but then again it's not my place to wonder if it's true.  That's between him and God...I have my own personal demons to deal with than to point out someone else's. (Focusing on the splinter in someone's eye while forgetting about the plank in mine....that old chestnut).

Anyways, I still thought it was quite funny...just felt a little awkward admitting it in front of this particular couple once I found out how personal it was for them.


----------



## fryke (Jan 18, 2006)

You said: "Heck there are people that have some strange experiences and abilities (some not even related to Christian belief), so why not?" Ouch... You really make it sound as if anything besides Christianity is "way off".  ... Careful, there...

But really: What does a video of a farting preacher have to do with this thread?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 18, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> You said: "Heck there are people that have some strange experiences and abilities (some not even related to Christian belief), so why not?" Ouch... You really make it sound as if anything besides Christianity is "way off".  ... Careful, there...
> 
> But really: What does a video of a farting preacher have to do with this thread?



No, I wasn't going in that direction.  That is not for me to decide.  I have my beliefs and I have no reason to say what is way off or what isn't.  But to some people who have never experienced something like this it might be a little odd, which is why I gave the description of his practice that was given to me by this couple.  The point I was making that it's possible for him to be actually going through what I described and that while I thought it was a bit weird, for all we know he was.  Again, there are people who have certain abilities and experiences that one might think to be odd in an everyday world, religious or not.  But who am I to say whether it's real or not?  Again, that's not for me to decide.  That's where I was goign with it.  I wasn't condemning anyone or anything.

As for the relevance of the farting preacher, I guess there isn't any but considering it was one of those wacky off-the-wall site posts it seemed fitting to Satcomer for submitting it.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 19, 2006)

HELP!!!  This thread's been hijacked!  HELP!!!!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's talk about food.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 19, 2006)

> Let's talk about food.


Bangers and mash?  Jellied eels??  Spotted Dick???


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2006)

Food....now THAT'S a topic I know a lot about. (Well, at least the eating part... )

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack...just wanted to share how the farting preacher ended up being more personal than I though it would be.  Like the Disney ride, it's definitely a smal world. 

So, who else stained their clothes with the ghoulish figure (or is that goulash??  I don't know anymore.... ::ha:


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 19, 2006)

> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack..


Hey, Nixgeek, it's not a big deal!  No offense taken.....really. 
Mmmm....ghoulish, er, I mean goulash; I could go for a nice big bowl right now!  (I've eaten, or tried to eat, some pretty ghoulish victuals in my time, in various places around the world.  )


----------



## fryke (Jan 19, 2006)

We're just fixing dinner here. Right on time for this thread, I guess.  ... But nothing goulish about the food. No goulash either. So this is really off-topic in various senses now.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 19, 2006)

The turn up the volume and *look* closely part 
made me suspicious - so i left the volume low.

As a result, the video was only irritating - haha


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 19, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> So this is really off-topic in various senses now.



Ah, but Fryke, this is the CAFE!  And what does one do in a cafe?  One schmoozes for hours over litres of coffee or wine, dancing irreverently from topic to topic, until....::sleepy::  Very relaxed and free-form.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 19, 2006)

> The turn up the volume and look closely part
> made me suspicious - so i left the volume low.
> As a result, the video was only irritating - haha



g/re/p:
Yeh, well you missed out on the fun part, having the sh*t scared out of you!


----------



## Esquilinho (Jan 19, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:
			
		

> g/re/p:
> Yeh, well you missed out on the fun part, having the sh*t scared out of you!



Exactly!!!


----------



## zigzaglane (Feb 16, 2006)

Seen it...but still jumped!


----------



## texanpenguin (Feb 16, 2006)

Wikipedia has a great article on Screamers; very in-depth:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prank_flash


----------



## reed (Mar 8, 2006)

what's the make of the car? That's all I'm interested in.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 8, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:
			
		

> g/re/p:
> Yeh, well you missed out on the fun part, having the sh*t scared out of you!


And the funnest part of all: suffering permanent ear damage! Yay! 

I HATE these things. Fortunately, I keep my headphones on my desk most of the time.


----------



## Trip (Mar 9, 2006)

For people, like myself, that suffer from heart conditions... this really isn't all that funny.


----------



## irocnroll (Mar 14, 2006)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> The turn up the volume and *look* closely part
> made me suspicious - so i left the volume low.
> 
> As a result, the video was only irritating - haha


you pansie, i had the volume at my regular setting & my heart still skipped a beat. Just like when an loud sound from YM sometimes, LOL


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 15, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 15, 2006)

the best one for this is a little flash maze, where it gets harder and harder, so by the 4 th level you are concentrating so blindly and you get closer to the screen naturally.  you get shit up regardless of anything when that one goes off.


----------

